# LS7 Clutch install and M6 rebuild



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

I was wanting to do a step by step install with pictures on installing a LS7 Clutch , also a step by step on how to replace syncronizers and upgraded fork pads in a 6 speed. My question is do you need to have a certain amount of post to do this or be a premium member and also is any body intetested in seeing how its done. 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

that would be good to see


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nobody is going to hate you for posting good info. Go for it!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I would love that! I am getting ready to change my clutch out to a Monster and I was looking for a good how to. Although it's not the same clutch your doing, I would love to see your steps on removing and putting everything back together.


----------

